# I grew a tree lol 😆



## Rlinn7777 (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 17, 2022)

That's one long, lanky sativa.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 17, 2022)

Rlinn7777 said:


> View attachment 306372


You gonna need a ladder


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 17, 2022)

Stop laying down to take your pictures.


----------



## pute (Aug 17, 2022)

Pretty lady.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 17, 2022)

Yep


----------



## mad man moon (Aug 17, 2022)

Loverly!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 17, 2022)

Looking like a beauty


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 17, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> Looking like a beauty


Yeah, and the plant ain't bad, either.


----------



## Rlinn7777 (Aug 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Stop laying down to take your pictures.


 Nope that's it's size it's insane and driving me insane everyone can see it it's as tall as the roof


----------



## Rlinn7777 (Aug 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That's one long, lanky sativa.


Yes I'm so excited I do love me sativa


----------



## ness (Aug 18, 2022)

Rlinn7777 said:


> View attachment 306372



Looking yummie Rlinn7777.  It's going to be a beast.  Happy growing.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 18, 2022)

Rlinn7777 said:


> Yes I'm so excited I do love me sativa




do you know the genetics?


----------



## QBCrocket (Aug 18, 2022)

hubba hubba


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That's one long, lanky sativa.


I bet like her Mother


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 18, 2022)

QBCrocket said:


> hubba hubba


Never heard of that Strain


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 18, 2022)

jolie dame


----------



## Rlinn7777 (Aug 19, 2022)

ness said:


> Looking yummie Rlinn7777.  It's going to be a beast.  Happy growing.


Thank you!


----------



## Rlinn7777 (Aug 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> do you know the genetics?


No actually I don't because I bought weed from the  dispensary and like a dumb dumb I dint mark the seeds so  but she is a beast!


----------



## runyoned18 (Aug 19, 2022)

Nice willow tree. I notice you are in NM, I live in Raton. happy growing.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 19, 2022)

I love out door growing, odds are abit better than you can get at Las Vegas ..  sativas can take a while .. at my latitude I have had them growing into the first week of Dec. with a huge main cola .. had polaroids of 'em before the 80s arrived ...




.


----------



## Rlinn7777 (Aug 19, 2022)

runyoned18 said:


> Nice willow tree. I notice you are in NM, I live in Raton. happy growing.


Awe shit not too far from me questa


----------



## Rlinn7777 (Aug 19, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> I love out door growing, odds are abit better than you can get at Las Vegas ..  sativas can take a while .. at my latitude I have had them growing into the first week of Dec. with a huge main cola .. had polaroids of 'em before the 80s arrived ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I'm worried about


----------



## zem (Aug 19, 2022)

Beautiful plant!


----------



## zem (Aug 19, 2022)

Rlinn7777 said:


> That's what I'm worried about


Did you consider covering it with one of those small greenhouses with a light frame? As i recall they were quite cheap and reusable. Just a thought. Good luck!


----------



## Rlinn7777 (Aug 19, 2022)

zem said:


> Did you consider covering it with one of those small greenhouses with a light frame? As i recall they were quite cheap and reusable. Just a thought. Good luck!


I have thought about it I'm still coming up with ideas


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 20, 2022)

Bend her over. Always worked for me.
Always kept her head down so nobody could see.
Wait,,,what were we talking about.


----------



## Rlinn7777 (Aug 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Bend her over. Always worked for me.
> Always kept her head down so nobody could see.
> Wait,,,what were we talking about.


Omg lmfao


----------

